# MA marlborough area



## arche (Apr 30, 2002)

We've got a group getting ready to start up and are still looking for players. Although we have some tentative locations set up, we could use someone who is willing/able to host the game. Without a host, we will be a little nomadic in the beginning until we can settle into a routine host.

If you are interested, please email me at jkasper25@prodigy.net


----------

